# Amazon Fresh



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Is this being handled by Prime Now in any other market? I'm in Dallas and it just went live. So far, nothing but complaints.


----------



## Sid044 (Nov 10, 2016)

SomeChick82 said:


> Is this being handled by Prime Now in any other market? I'm in Dallas and it just went live. So far, nothing but complaints.


Hi,

How's dallas prime now market? Do you guys do hot wheels or daily dish or just package?

Is it busy market? Is it possible to pick 2 or 4 or 8hours blocks or immpossible after the new app?

I'm in Las Vegas prime now, trust me I want to move back to Dallas just wondering if anyone has any advice


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Prime Now is regular prime now, hot wheels, sprouts, and fresh. It's nearly impossible to get hours without tapping 24-7. I've been doing this over a year and have worked 10 hours the past 2 weeks.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

"Fresh" sucks big time, no tips and fills up your vehicle with large green boxes on p/u and bring it back from previous delivery too. I hate it!


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> "Fresh" sucks big time, no tips and fills up your vehicle with large green boxes on p/u and bring it back from previous delivery too. I hate it!


Agreed. And because of there aren't tips, no one steps up when numbers are called at the warehouse. I get so tired of people who were there when I arrived not accepting a cart until well after I take mine, since they hide until the green totes are gone.... wish they would just put 1 fresh order each per regular cart. Then no one would avoid them.

We are driving for logistics pay but putting the Prime now mileage on our vehicles.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> Agreed. And because of there aren't tips, no one steps up when numbers are called at the warehouse. I get so tired of people who were there when I arrived not accepting a cart until well after I take mine, since they hide until the green totes are gone.... wish they would just put 1 fresh order each per regular cart. Then no one would avoid them.
> 
> We are driving for logistics pay but putting the Prime now mileage on our vehicles.


Luckily we have 1 or 2 deliveries out of 6 or 7 stops but still sucks. My Corolla fills up even with one fresh delivery( 6-7 green totes)


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Luckily we have 1 or 2 deliveries out of 6 or 7 stops but still sucks. My Corolla fills up even with one fresh delivery


Yeah. We usually get 3 stops, fresh only, first stop may be 30 miles away. And we have to figure out how to fit 10+ of those totes in the car. ... and then the 1st drop may have 5 or so totes to turn back in. Thank goodness they can fold.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

I've been delivering for Fresh as an employee driving the green big ol' trucks.
Thats a nightmare! 150 dollars for 10 hours doing 25 stops on downtown Seattle. Narrow roads, crazy traffic and nowhere to park. Then I went back to Flex.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

They have Fresh out of the Prime Now Springfield, VA depot. SUCKS!


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Delivered Fresh today. Getting tired of the people that say they can't take any Fresh orders because "the totes don't fit in my car". Dispatcher asks how many can they fit. "None. They don't fit." Then why are you offering to deliver anything at all? Are you delivering on a moped?

Nobody WANTS to deliver Fresh. But it's the job. Take it or leave.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

SomeChick82 said:


> Delivered Fresh today. Getting tired of the people that say they can't take any Fresh orders because "the totes don't fit in my car". Dispatcher asks how many can they fit. "None. They don't fit." Then why are you offering to deliver anything at all? Are you delivering on a moped?
> 
> Nobody WANTS to deliver Fresh. But it's the job. Take it or leave.


That does seem like an ill-conceived system, doesn't it? Wonder if they'll ever start kicking out the people who won't do the job...


----------

